
Deep Learning Papers Ordered by Task - hansharing
https://github.com/sbrugman/deep-learning-papers/blob/master/README.md
======
daveguy
I guess MNIST is essentially done at around 0.21% error?

One thing I wish each of these tasks had was a benchmark for human performance
level. It seems to be uncommon to have a well established human benchmark.

------
amelius
I'm missing "Face detection" and "Object detection". Or are they part of the
other tasks? Also missing are "Face/Object localization/image segmentation"
(not sure if this is the proper term).

~~~
fnord123
They appear to be mixed with the recognition tasks.

